# ash and oak vase/vessel



## George Watkins (Jan 10, 2016)

hello folks

these are not for everyone but they are what I have been making recently.

it started when I saw the images of fractal pyrography and so I tried to recreate the effect but with a bottle of ink and a straw!

I didn't manage to get the "look" of the pyrography but I do like the look I did get! so I have been experimenting since.

ash vessel







oak vessel


----------



## gbpens (Jan 10, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful George. Your artwork looks so natural. What are the dimensions?


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 10, 2016)

Stunning.

Would love to see something put together for the library.  This would be a fantastic addition.


----------



## Arbetlam (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow really nice


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 10, 2016)

That is very elegant George!
They show well and should be good sellers for you.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 10, 2016)

That's remarkable. Couldn't take my eyes off them for 10 minutes - always looking at the detail. Well done!


----------



## triw51 (Jan 10, 2016)

George you amaze me with your creativity, that is one very beautiful vase.  WOW!!!!


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 10, 2016)

thank you for your kind comments

gbpens: these are both between 9 and 10" tall and about 6" at their widest


----------



## magpens (Jan 10, 2016)

Elegant and Exquisite !!!!!


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 10, 2016)

That is stunning George


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 10, 2016)

I like the look you got as well. Forget the straw.:wink:


----------



## JohnU (Jan 10, 2016)

At first glance I thought it was a silhouette picture of a prairie or grass land. I was looking for the flying ducks or pheasant in the sky line.  Beautiful work George! Very artistic!


----------



## robutacion (Jan 10, 2016)

G'day George

That is Exhibition and Art Gallery material mate, great use on colours, congrats...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 10, 2016)

That's awesome work.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 10, 2016)

Very, very nice.


----------



## southernclay (Jan 10, 2016)

I keep wondering who these might not be for....amazing George!


----------



## mark james (Jan 11, 2016)

Beautiful artistry!  I love how it gives almost a 3D or "dimensional" look.  It is a very stunning display.

And, yes,  at some of our central Ohio High End Art shows, these would be top products!

I would think that 20-30 pieces in varying size and shape would be a wonderful numbered collection.

Great post!


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 11, 2016)

thank you for all of your kind comments and "likes"


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow George!!! They are magnificent.

How does one do this?

Dave.


----------



## Krisfiz (Jan 11, 2016)

Fantastic, i've been following the development of these vases on instagram and love the depth of colour you are now producing. A great technique and I love how much they look like ceramic vases.
well done


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 11, 2016)

All your work is beautiful and this is just stunning! Absolutely gorgeous. You say it's not for everyone, but I can't imagine anyone not loving it.

Mike


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 11, 2016)

Definitely a work of art!


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you for your comments

Dave: you put and excess of ink onto the surface then move it around with air.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 11, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful. Enough so that I tried to look up "Fractal Pyrography". It deals with electricity some how. I am trying to figure out how a "straw" is evolved. You are so far advanced that I question whether or not you would take the time to tell us what the vase material is consisted of. What would a novice do to learn about this art??

John


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 11, 2016)

George Watkins said:


> Thank you for your comments
> 
> Dave: you put and excess of ink onto the surface then move it around with air.



Aha!  that is helpful. :biggrin:


----------

